# Egyptian Classical Composer



## Mbaligh (Aug 5, 2016)

Dear All,

My name is Muhammed and i am 28 years old, Engineer from Egypt, i am self taught pianist/Music composer, who barely knows very little about music theory and reading and writing notes, i wanted to share a piece from my music with you, hopefully i will be learning from your comments.






Regards,
Muhammed


----------



## Mbaligh (Aug 5, 2016)

This is also my work for Piano/Cello


----------

